# Wallbuys: 23 Testers Needed for Funs 2*2 (55mm)



## Echo Cubing (Jan 4, 2014)

Last month, we have made a thread for 10 testers needed for funs shishuang 50mm tile version. 
Funs puzzle needs 23 testers at the moment.
*10 testers would be chose depend on the post, experience in cubing, youtube. (black, white, primary color with normal stickers)
3 testers would be chose by http://www.random.org/* (Heart shape stickers)
Total: 13 testers would be selected on this thread.
5 testers would be selected on Facebook wallbuys fans group.
5 testers would be selected on another forum.

*55mm Funs Shishuang Sticker Version* 
The designer of Funs Puzzle, Mr.Chen is about to make new size of Shishuang. He is helping this cubing community and think highly of your suggestions. 

*You need to do:*
*1. Post ANOTHER size which you would like to see on NEW Shishuang (or which is your favorite)
2. Post your name, email address, Youtube channel, WCA (if you had)
p.s. if you are a good text reviewer, you are also kind invited 
3. Finish poll*







*Your poll and opinion are valuable.*

Expired Time: January 10th, 2014 (Hong Kong Time)

Once testers received this cube, you need to make a video review within 10 days and share it in this thread.
(Name the video "wallbuys+Funs Puzzle" would be helpful for us to search)

All right reserved by Wallbuys + Funs Puzzle


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Richie Lim
Wca: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2012LIMR01
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MadeToReply

E: On the new ShiShaung, I would like to see a 50mm one as it is the same size as the DaYan and LingPo


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 4, 2014)

Keaton Ellis
[email protected]
WCA ID: 2012ELLI01
Youtube: crazyninja300

While I ain't a good 2x2 solver, a good(large) cube might help. I'd like to test the 55mm, if I can.

I personally would like to see a 57mm 2x2.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 4, 2014)

Jayden McNeill
[email protected]
https://www.youtube.com/user/ottozing (Over 600 subscribers)
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2012MCNE01

3rd in the world for 2x2 average and 1st in Australia.

For the new size, I'd like to see a 51mm option because that was the size of the Wittwo v1


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jan 4, 2014)

You need to do:
1. Post a size which you would like to see on NEW Shishuang (or which is your favourite)
2. Post your name, email address, Youtube channel, WCA (if you had)
p.s. if you are a good text reviewer, you are also kind invited 
3. Finish poll


----------



## tx789 (Jan 4, 2014)

Aneurin Hunt
[email protected]
2010HUNT02
YouTube: thetx789
official records 3.13 single and 3.88 average. 
I have been cubing for 5 years. I average about 4-5 on 2x2. I am the current New Zealand national champian for 2x2. I have made two reviews in the past. My YouTube channel also has 150+ videos consisting mostly of solves.


I would like to try the 55mm to see if the differance in size is noticeable. I. Have only every used a 50mm 2x2 and what ever the old rubik 2x2 size is 50mm the size of my 2x2. Trying a 55mm 2x2 would be interesting
I am ranked 2nd in New Zealand and 9th in Oceania


I don't really know what size I'd like to see maybe a slightly smaller one a 48mm or slightly larger one 52mm.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jan 4, 2014)

Haaris Jamil

[email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing (almost 3,500 subscribers and 150,000+ views)
No WCA yet

I have experience testing various cubes from different cube stores. I would like to see the difference in performance with a larger 2x2 since there hasn't been a 55mm 2x2 produced yet and I've also felt a 50mm 2x2 being too small for me, I think the 55mm will be good! Can't wait to try it out


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jan 4, 2014)

Ishmam Mirza

I would like to test the 50mm version

[email protected]
Youtube: MirzaCubing
WCA: 2011MIRZ01

3.05 and 5.16 official single and average, respectively.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Blake Thompson
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010THOM03 (2.28 Single and 3.67 Average)
http//wwww.youtube.com/xblakethompson

I think the 55mm will be quite a nice addition to the market due to the fact that no company has made a 2x2 speedcube that large as far as I know.


----------



## cubingallday (Jan 4, 2014)

Vin Somasundaram
[email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMikq79r7eg3I0Mh13qn9sA
WCA: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMikq79r7eg3I0Mh13qn9sA

I average 3-4 seconds
I would like to see a 57 mm Shishuang, just to see how it fits for people.


----------



## Ipawds (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Colin Xie
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: Colinistheawesomepanda
WCA: None

Never tried a 55mm before, will be interesting.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jan 4, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> Name: Richie Lim
> Wca: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org...p?i=2012LIMR01
> Email: [email protected]
> Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MadeToReply
> ...



There is 50mm size for shishuang which we have released and still selling


----------



## piyushp761 (Jan 4, 2014)

I think 50mm is the perfect size for a 2x2
Would really love to test!!
E-mail- [email protected]
WCA- 2013PASS01
My Youtube with 300+ Subscribers- BestInTheWorld

And I also have experience in written reviews!
Thanks!!


----------



## Yifan Wu (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Yifan Wu
Email: [email protected]
WCA: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WUIF01
2.13 single, 3.00 average
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/tommy150104

I would like to test the 55mm size.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 4, 2014)

50mm would probably be the best. It's the standard. 

Austin Reed
[email protected]
WCA and youtube on the side
2.42 official average/1.33 official single.


----------



## ArtsyCubenerd (Jan 4, 2014)

I would love to test this out. I am not the biggest fan of 2x2, but I like the feel of Funs Puzzles. I just got a mini FangShi and I am editing my video for it right now. I like black cubes, and the size, I like 55-57mm. Here is my information 

Name: Nell-e Kirk

Email: [email protected]

YouTube: ArtsyCubenerd (http://www.youtube.com/user/cubenerd1469)


----------



## KrisM (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Kris Mutafov
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: YesNoMaybeSometimes

I would love to test the 55mm.

I review all puzzles I get to test! I provide positive feedback, and have over 1,800 subscribers!

It would be an honour to get to test the new puzzle.

Thanks!


----------



## meteorcubing (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Mike Valdez
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CubersOnFire

We are new channel of which we have and will continue to make improvements on, I average 4-5 seconds,
and I would very much appreciate a bigger 55mm 2x2 because 
1: Easier handling for those with bigger hands (like myself). 
And
2: No other company would have that size, causing the purchase rate to increase.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 4, 2014)

Name lindsey bressert
email is [email protected]
YouTube is quadcuber and guinepigsrock
Wca https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRES01


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jan 4, 2014)

*You need to do:*
*1. Post ANOTHER size which you would like to see on NEW Shishuang (or which is your favorite)
2. Post your name, email address, Youtube channel, WCA (if you had)
p.s. if you are a good text reviewer, you are also kind invited 
3. Finish poll*


----------



## timeless (Jan 4, 2014)

name: pstimeless
wca https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHIN02
email [email protected]
youtube: www.youtube.com/pstimeless

Hope theres a mini 2x2 like 40 mm maybe lol?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 4, 2014)

Juho Heikkinen

Email: [email protected]
WCA: Not yet 
YouTube: heikkijuho

I would love to be a tester. I'm kinda good at written reviews and video reviews  48mm would be awesome


----------



## KyLilyCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi There!

Name: Chu Kai Yao
YouTube: Gayao Kyoobing
WCA: Dont have one YET. I have already registered for Singapore Open and im going there on Febuary.
Email: [email protected]

If they are gonna make a new size, i hope they can make a 56mm version. Because i like the feel of many of the 56mm 3x3s i got from Wallbuys.

I can make a review on the cube immediately after i receive it. Im rather well known and i have quite alot of followers on Twitter and Instagram too, if i post a video or picture on Instagram, or say something on Twitter the cube will be come a hit, and you will have good business.


----------



## JoshCuber (Jan 4, 2014)

New 2x2 size: I think about 53mm would be about perfect for me, but it would be pretty cool to have a big 2x2 like 60mm just for the novelty
WCA ID: None
Youtube Channel: www.youtube.com/user/JoshtheCuber1/videos (no videos yet but this would be a good way to get me started)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 4, 2014)

Emre Cayir
[email protected]
2013CAYI01
I am better at written reviews rather than videos, because I stumble a lot while trying to explain something on the spot, so i dont have a Youtube channel 
I had terrible times at the comp because I was very frightened, and my performance dropped a lot

I would like to see the Funs 2x2 in 52-53mm, 50 and 55mm feel too big and small for 2 layers in my hands


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 4, 2014)

Cameron Stollery
rctacameron [at] gmail.com
WCA: 2010STOL01
YouTube: RCTACameron (over 800 subscribers)

I am the current 2x2 world champion, and I have made reviews before.

Although I think 50mm is a good 2x2 size for me, 53mm or around that would also be good.


----------



## 2cubed4u (Jan 4, 2014)

46mm
Jeremy Beaudet 
[email protected]
2³4u
I don't have an official, but unnoticeable was 3.86


----------



## linusyeong (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Linus Yeong
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: None, but participating in 2014.
PBs: 3x3 - 14.71s (Avg. 17.56s)
3x3 OH - 23.85s (Avg. 38.44s)
4x4 - 1min 22.7s (Avg. 1min 38.7s)
I can post a review on speedsolving. I recently bought a chilong and lingpo from your store and they were both very good! I would prefer 53mm version


----------



## MisterChris (Jan 4, 2014)

In, my opinion, 50/51mm is the perfect size as long as it is stickered and not tiled.

Christophe Koss
Email: [email protected]
WCA id: 2012KOSS01
YouTube: MisterChrisCuber


----------



## Vida96 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd like to test this cube because I can make comparison with other cubes and show different sizes of cubes. For me,bigger cubes are better.For me the best sizue is 55 mm or 54.6. And also I can show this cube to Croatian public. I'm also NR holder for 2x2.

e-mail: [email protected]
YouTube channel: www.youtube.com/user/MySweetGuitar
WCA ID: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013VIDA03

I'd be glad to be chosen for testing. I'll make video review and try my best on text review(with HD photos).


----------



## Raviorez (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Maarten Decaestecker
E-mail: [email protected]
Youtube: raviorezhttp://www.youtube.com/Raviorez
WCA: No WCA-profile yet, 2x2 average: ~10 seconds (layer by layer, now I'm learning CLL)

50 mm is the size I like, 46 mm is too small for me -> so I want to test the 48 mm (seems a nice size, not too small and a bit smaller than the 50 mm)


----------



## Noel (Jan 4, 2014)

I like the size of 50mm.
Name: Noel Yzaguirre Quezada
E-mail: [email protected]
Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/user/SpeedCuberXD
WCA ID:https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011QUEZ01


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rami Sbahi

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2011SBAH01
YouTube: INSANEcuber (710+ Subscribers, very active of a YouTuber with much cubing knowledge)

1.69 Official Single, 2.49 Official Average

Also 1.77 Average of 12, 1.92 Average of 25, 2.06 Average of 50, and 2.10 Average of 100. Currently in my 2x2 addiction phase, so any 2x2 that I get will be a cube that I can't drop! xD 55mm will be so cool, hopefully I can be selected! 

I believe that 50mm is sometimes a bit small, and 51 from the wit two is also the tiniest bit small, too. 52 mm would be a great size, imo, right in the middle of the 2, but a little towards the smaller side!


----------



## origamieder (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Eder Olivencia
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012GONZ10
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: www.youtube.com/user/origamieder

I would like to see a nice turning giant 2x2, like 80mm would be awesome


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Jan 4, 2014)

Name - Roshan Ram
Email - [email protected]
WCA - 2013RAMR01
Youtube - rsquaredcuber

Will give a lengthy review


----------



## Yarn (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello echo
E-mail: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MCYarn
WCA: 2013GONZ08


----------



## kcl (Jan 4, 2014)

Kennan LeJeune
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/kennanlejeune
WCA Profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013LEJE03

I'm ranked top 50 in the US for 2x2. 
I will make a Full HD, edited review. 

I would like to see how a 55mm pans out. The size seems to hit a sweet spot with many users of this forum, and I think it may really work well with 2x2.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 4, 2014)

55mm

Name: Yuxuan Chen
Email: [email protected]
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4

I will post a text review and a video review (1080p HD video)


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 4, 2014)

Honestly because of how big my hands are, I'd like to see something like a 57mm 2x2. Which sounds crazy yeah but I'd get it without a doubt cause of its size. 

Name: Trevor Spitzley
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?I=2012SPIT01


----------



## Zava (Jan 4, 2014)

name: Balázs Bernát
e-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007BERN01
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/Zava183 (though it's been a long time since I uploaded any videos... maybe a new start with a 2x2 unboxing & review?  )

50 mm is perfect for me, colour doesn't really matter, but preferably black.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2014)

You have my details from the many tests I have applied for. If you want my details again, just send me a PM.

As for size, I think that 50/51mm is best for a 2x2, but if I had to pick another size; I think other companies have done 46mm 2x2 cubes, and if you have that, then you would have a 46, 50 and a 55 for customers to pick from.


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 4, 2014)

48mm would be a good size for a 2x2.

*Fabian Loehle*
*Email*: [email protected]
*WCA*: 2012LAHL01

*Personal Bests*:
2x2 Single Official: 3.50
2x2 Average Official: 5.20
_Home Average: ~ 4.80_
I know I suck at 2x2, but maybe this cube will be a reason to finally get into it. 

*YouTube*: FaLoL
Can do reviews in English and German.


----------



## nibble4bits (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Luis De Anda
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: paulmaccormick

I would love to be a tester! 
I have no problem with written or video reviews at all, and my english level could be considered advanced. If I get to test it, i'll do a review for the English and Spanish communities 
Also, I got another 3 2x2's which I can use to compare with the F/S 2x2


----------



## moluk34 (Jan 4, 2014)

Name: Wojciech Złomek
Email: [email protected]
I don't have youtube channel but i am going to make one so posting a video review is not a problem for me(Both in English and Polish). I would also do video where i compare it to other 2x2 cubes (Dayan ss etc). If its going about size i doesnt really know. It must just be good to hold in my hands thats all.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 4, 2014)

Ryan Pope
[email protected]
My YouTube Almost 40 subscribers. Not a lot but I get lots of views. 
WCA ID
I could do a text review also. 
I would prefer a white or primary.

I think a smaller one like 48 mm or so would be nice. Or maybe a 52 mm right in the middle of the two existing.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 4, 2014)

Landon Chu
[email protected]
https://www.youtube.com/user/Lchu01

I think I might go for a text review since my video camera setup is hard to get right but I'm pretty good with typing. So yeah.

New size for a 2x2 that I think would be nice would be around 51 mm, since I feel like the 50 mm cubes are like using a 55 mm Zhanchi for 2H, it just doesn't feel right to me. Small difference might help.


----------



## Titiian (Jan 5, 2014)

Youtube: http://youtube.com/96titiian
Mail: [email protected]
WCA: 2013DIAZ07

The best size is 50mm.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Jan 5, 2014)

Michael Cheng
2013CHEN92
[email protected]
My youtube is bananishmeal.
4 second best in competition 6 avg in competition. Usually sub 5.
I would like a 52 mm.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 5, 2014)

Name: Cornelius Dieckmann
e-mail: c.dieckmann[at]gmx-topmail.de
WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009DIEC01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/FCCZJ1903 (>1600 subscribers)
Preferred cube: 50mm, black, normal stickers

Official times: 1.46 single/2.58 average; former ER avg holder, current German NR holder


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 5, 2014)

Name: Chris Olson
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009olso01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/cyotheking
Email: [email protected]

Currently the 2x2 World record holder with a 1.71 average. I would like a black 55mm.
New size: I think 57mm would be nice for a lot of people.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 5, 2014)

Name: Brandon Mikel
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011MIKE01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rayquazapwn88
Email: [email protected]

I promise to make a quality review of this puzzle.


----------



## rj (Jan 5, 2014)

I would like a 57mm to show up. 
Raphael Platte
[email protected]
Youtube: rjdayan
I have no WCA ID yet, but soon!


----------



## rockstarrev (Jan 5, 2014)

Revanth Sharma K
[email protected]
Youtube: Revanth Sharma Kollegala
No WCA 

50 mm is awesome...


----------



## GiraffeCubing (Jan 5, 2014)

Carson Mowrer
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/user/GiraffeCubing
No WCA ID

I think that a smaller 2x2 would be good, perhaps something along the lines of a 46 or 47 mm puzzle.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 5, 2014)

Name: Michael womack

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252

For me I see the 50mm is already a decent size.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 5, 2014)

Oliver Frost
[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012FROS01
http://www.youtube.com/user/OliverFrostBLD

50mm is my personal favourite


----------



## rybaby (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryan Przybocki
email: [email protected]
YouTube: woody558
WCA: 2013PRZY02
6.02 official 2x2x2 average and 4.22 single: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=333&cat=2&rnd=1
I would really like to try a 55 mm. I chose 50 mm in the poll, but that's just because it's what I'm used to. I think a 55 mm would be really cool and maybe even better for me than a 50 mm.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 5, 2014)

*Name:* Matěj Mužátko
*Email:* [email protected]
*WCA ID:* 2013MUAT01 3.00 avg12 at home 
*Youtube usernames:* MatejMuzatko | CzechCuber 
Two different communities (international and czech) *~500 subscribers in total, can review it on both channels *

53 mm would be nice


----------



## pjk (Jan 8, 2014)

This thread has been closed. Threads like this are no longer allowed. Please see the announcement here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...re-Area-No-Longer-Allowed&p=940703#post940703


----------

